# تتصرفي ازاي دلوقتي



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

عندي سوال للشابات فقط

لو كنتي بتحبي بشخص او معجبه او في اي نوع من المشاعر لم انتهت المشاعر دي عملك بطريقه وحشة اووووووووووي في الاسلوب وبعدين اختفي من حياتك وفجاه لقيتي بيتصل بيكي 

تتصرفي ازاي ؟


----------



## ميرنا (20 أغسطس 2011)

انا بطبعى طالما الموضوع اتقفل لو عمل قرد الموضوع خلص وخرج من حياتى


----------



## كرستينا كركر (20 أغسطس 2011)

*هحاول اتحكم بنفسى ومش هكمل معاه​​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> انا بطبعى طالما الموضوع اتقفل لو عمل قرد الموضوع خلص وخرج من حياتى



ضحكتني بجد

طريقتك جميله جدا في التعليق

لا مش قصدي انه يرجع اقصد انه بس اتصل بيسلم ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>هحاول اتحكم بنفسى ومش هكمل معاه​​</b>



يعني هتردي عليه وتكلميه عادي ولا تحاولي تقفلي الكلام بسرعه وخلاص

مش هتكملي معه علشان الاسلوب وحش ولا علشان انتي اصلا قفلتيه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

انا عايزه ارد بس مش فهمت السؤال...
معلش..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا عايزه ارد بس مش فهمت السؤال...
> معلش..



اقصد شخص عزيز عليكي

وحصل بيكم مشكله او انفصال

وبعدها عاملك باسلوب وحش جدا

وبعد فترة اختفي عنك وفجاه لقيتي بيتصل بيكي يسلم عليكي

تصرفي ازاي معه


----------



## جيلان (20 أغسطس 2011)

لو الحب انتهى باسلوب وحش من ناحيته يبقى هرد واسلم لانى هبقى متأكدة انى مش هحنله لانى كرامتى مش هتسمح لكن يبقى انسان يُحترم بردوا
لكن لو الموضوع انتهى بكل احترام هحاول نبعد عشان نقدر ننسى ومنحنش تانى 
لحد ما على الاقل يمر الوقت الى بعدها ممكن نتكلم فيه من غير ما واحد يحس حاجة ناحية التانى ده لو فى داعى نتكلم يعنى لو كان فى جيرة او زمالة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> اقصد شخص عزيز عليكي
> 
> وحصل بيكم مشكله او انفصال
> 
> ...


بص انا لو قولتلك دلوقتي اني مش هكلمو فده عشان انا هبقى مش عايزه
بس ساعتها الاحساس بيغلب
يمكن اكلمو وبعديها اقول كلمتو ليه
ف ع حسب الاحساس ساعتها 
انما عشان الاسلوب الوحش اللي عاملني بيه فمش هعوز اكلمو
وف نفس الوقت طالما شخص عزيز عليا هبقى عايزه اطمن عليه ومكالمتو مناسبه اني اعمل ده
اغلبيا هرد:a82:

ميرسي لسؤالك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أغسطس 2011)

اكيد مش هرد عليه اصلاااااا

لان الاساس فى اى تعامل عاطفى او مش عاطفى هو الاحترام

مدام اسلوبه بقى وحش لمجرد ان الموضوع اللى كان بينا انتهى

يبقى من الاول مكنش فى احترام

وميستحقش انى اسلم عليه حتى سلام عادى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> لو الحب انتهى باسلوب وحش من ناحيته يبقى هرد واسلم لانى هبقى متأكدة انى مش هحنله لانى كرامتى مش هتسمح لكن يبقى انسان يُحترم بردوا
> 
> لكن لو الموضوع انتهى بكل احترام هحاول نبعد عشان نقدر ننسى ومنحنش تانى
> لحد ما على الاقل يمر الوقت الى بعدها ممكن نتكلم فيه من غير ما واحد يحس حاجة ناحية التانى ده لو فى داعى نتكلم يعنى لو كان فى جيرة او زمالة



تتكلمي تاني بعد فترة  تفتكري لو كان حب يتنسي بعد فترة ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بص انا لو قولتلك دلوقتي اني مش هكلمو فده عشان انا هبقى مش عايزه
> بس ساعتها الاحساس بيغلب
> يمكن اكلمو وبعديها اقول كلمتو ليه
> ف ع حسب الاحساس ساعتها
> ...



ماذا تقصدي بالاحساس ساعتها ؟

يعني في الاخر ناوية تردي وتكلمية ؟

ولا علشان اسلوبه وحش خلاص يتنسي بسرعه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اكيد مش هرد عليه اصلاااااا
> 
> لان الاساس فى اى تعامل عاطفى او مش عاطفى هو الاحترام
> 
> ...



حتي لو كان شخص عزيز عليكي

وكان الاسلوب دا بسبب الاختلاف في الموضوع ؟


----------



## جيلان (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> تتكلمي تاني بعد فترة تفتكري لو كان حب يتنسي بعد فترة ؟


 
منت مش هتتكلم معاها صداقة لكن كزملاء على الاقل تسلمو على بعض خصوصا لو معاك فى عمل او فى كنيسة بيبقى عيب يعنى متسلموش
وبعدين اه بيتنسى بعد فترة اومال يعنى هتنتهى علاقة وهتفضل بقية عمرك تحب فيها اكيد هيجى فترة وتنسى حتى لو كانت فترة طويلة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2011)

هسيبلو البيت وامشي ياخويا   :smil8:

ياساتشر :smil16:


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أغسطس 2011)

> حتي لو كان شخص عزيز عليكي
> 
> وكان الاسلوب دا بسبب الاختلاف في الموضوع ؟



اه

زى ما هو اختلف معايا انا كمان اختلفت معاه

ومع ذلك متكلمتش باسلوب وحش لازم يبقى عنده عقل

ويعرف ازاى يتحكم فى نفسه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ماذا تقصدي بالاحساس ساعتها ؟
> يعني احساسي يغلبني اني عايزه اكلمو بس جوايه اكيد مش عايزه عشان اسلوبو
> انا قولت اللي هيحصل غالبا رغم اني يعني هكون اتمنى اني متكلمش او ارد
> 
> ...


انا ف طبيعتي مش بلوم كتير وبخبي جوايه 
بظهر العكس للقدامي وهو وضميرو بقى
انا هنا مش نسيت الاسلوب لاء
بس اكيد انو مش هيكون في فرصه تاني ان الاسلوب يتعاد
لو مجرد اتصال اطمئنان فقط ف اوك
اسلوب جديد او كلام تاني 
ادوس ع الزرار واقفل المكالمه


وع فكره ع حسب الاسلوب الوحش ده وايه اللي بدر منو من كلام؟؟
في حاجه لو اتجاوزت يبقى يترمي هو كلو هو اتصالو ومعرفتو


----------



## ميرنا (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ضحكتني بجد
> 
> طريقتك جميله جدا في التعليق
> 
> لا مش قصدي انه يرجع اقصد انه بس اتصل بيسلم ؟


من الاخر ع حسب طريقة نهاية الموضوع يعنى لو زى فك خطوبة والكلام ده لاا لو رن هغير الخط لكن لو حد اعرفة وكلمنى ولاى سبب نهينا الموضوع لا مش هخسرة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> منت مش هتتكلم معاها صداقة لكن كزملاء على الاقل تسلمو على بعض خصوصا لو معاك فى عمل او فى كنيسة بيبقى عيب يعنى متسلموش
> وبعدين اه بيتنسى بعد فترة اومال يعنى هتنتهى علاقة وهتفضل بقية عمرك تحب فيها اكيد هيجى فترة وتنسى حتى لو كانت فترة طويلة



حتي لو  مجرد تسليم بس اعتقد انه هيكون صعب

مجرد النظر في العيون يتذكر كل الماضي مهم كان الحاضر


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه
> 
> زى ما هو اختلف معايا انا كمان اختلفت معاه
> 
> ...



اكيد بس تفتكر  الاتنين زي بعض مهم كان الطرف الاخر هو اللي غلط  التاني يعمله عادي والتاني غلطان في حقه ؟

ولا دائما البنات شايف ان الولد غلط ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أغسطس 2011)

> اكيد بس تفتكر الاتنين زي بعض مهم كان الطرف الاخر هو اللي غلط التاني يعمله عادي والتاني غلطان في حقه ؟
> 
> ولا دائما البنات شايف ان الولد غلط ؟



مين قال كده دى مجرد استناجات منك

ان بقول الشخص لازم يتحكم فى نفسه الغلط منه الغلط منى

هو مفروض ميبقاش اسلوبه وحش

ده معنى التحكم فى النفس


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا ف طبيعتي مش بلوم كتير وبخبي جوايه
> بظهر العكس للقدامي وهو وضميرو بقى
> انا هنا مش نسيت الاسلوب لاء
> بس اكيد انو مش هيكون في فرصه تاني ان الاسلوب يتعاد
> ...



يعني مثلا يشوفك مش يسلم يعدل وجه مش يرد عليك لم تتصلي  زي كدة

بس هتعتمدي علي اسلوبك ولا قلبك في الكلام معه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> من الاخر ع حسب طريقة نهاية الموضوع يعنى لو زى فك خطوبة والكلام ده لاا لو رن هغير الخط لكن لو حد اعرفة وكلمنى ولاى سبب نهينا الموضوع لا مش هخسرة



لو خطوبة بس قريبك  من بعيد

بيتصل يسلم بس 

هتولعي فيه ولا اية ههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> لو خطوبة بس قريبك  من بعيد
> 
> بيتصل يسلم بس
> 
> هتولعي فيه ولا اية ههههههههههههه


لا طلاما فكيت لا يسلم ولا اشوفة اصلا 
صراحة يبقى مستفز لو عمل كدا او احس انو بيستهبل عاوز يرجع


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مين قال كده دى مجرد استناجات منك
> 
> ان بقول الشخص لازم يتحكم فى نفسه الغلط منه الغلط منى
> 
> ...




فعلا كلامك صحيح وجميل وكمان شخصية قوية وشديدة

تحياتي لكي


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لا طلاما فكيت لا يسلم ولا اشوفة اصلا
> صراحة يبقى مستفز لو عمل كدا او احس انو بيستهبل عاوز يرجع



مجرد اتصل يعني عاوز يرجع  مش مممكن يكون عاوز سلم عليكي بس لاي سبب

لو عاوز يرجع يكون طلبه مرفوض ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> يعني مثلا يشوفك مش يسلم يعدل وجه مش يرد عليك لم تتصلي  زي كدة
> 
> بس هتعتمدي علي اسلوبك ولا قلبك في الكلام معه



لا لا القلب نركنو ع جنب كده
مهو هو سبب المشاكل دي هههه
ع الاسلوب لانو الموضوع انتهى ع ما اظن ومينفعش اعتمد ع قلبي


----------



## ميرنا (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> مجرد اتصل يعني عاوز يرجع  مش مممكن يكون عاوز سلم عليكي بس لاي سبب
> 
> لو عاوز يرجع يكون طلبه مرفوض ؟


انا بتكلم عن نقسى عشان عارفة دماغة ازاى 
شورررررررررررر هقوله يحنن


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> انا بتكلم عن نقسى عشان عارفة دماغة ازاى
> شورررررررررررر هقوله يحنن



ميرسي علي الحوار الرائع دا

لم يتغير رائك في نقطة ياريت اسمعها


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

> لو كنتي بتحبي بشخص او معجبه او في اي نوع من المشاعر لم انتهت المشاعر دي عملك بطريقه وحشة اووووووووووي في الاسلوب وبعدين اختفي من حياتك وفجاه لقيتي بيتصل بيكي
> 
> تتصرفي ازاي ؟


*لما وصلنا للاسلوب "الوحش اووووووووي"*
*يبقى ينقلع من حياتي *
*وبالتاكيد مش هرد ولا اكلمه ولا حاجة*

*شكرا لاثارة الحوار*

*عجبني ردودك يا تاسوني كنت عايزة اقيمك بس مش نفع*
*تتعوض:smil12:*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لما وصلنا للاسلوب "الوحش اووووووووي"*
> *يبقى ينقلع من حياتي *
> *وبالتاكيد مش هرد ولا اكلمه ولا حاجة*
> 
> ...



ما المفصود باسلوب وحش اووووووووووي  بنسبه للبنات ؟


اقصد انه لم يشوفها مش يسلم ؟

لو اتصلت مش يرد علي الموبايل ؟

تصرفات زي كدة

طيب بنسبالك اية هو الاسلوب الوحش اووووووووووووي


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ما المفصود باسلوب وحش اووووووووووي بنسبه للبنات ؟
> 
> 
> اقصد انه لم يشوفها مش يسلم ؟
> ...


*ازاي يعني؟ التجاهل مش اسلوب وحش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*التجاهل اوحش اسلوب -ع الاقل بالنسبالي-*

*وانت بتقول*


> عملك بطريقه وحشة اووووووووووي في الاسلوب وبعدين اختفي من حياتك


*يعني التعامل بطريقة وحشة والهجر*
*بعدها عايزني ارد عليه عادي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مادام سابني في الاول يبقى خلاص انتهى من حياتي *
*وحتى لو رجع راكع بيطلب الصفح يستحيل ارجعله او حتى ارد عليه:t33:*

*بتكلم بجد*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ازاي يعني؟ التجاهل مش اسلوب وحش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
> *التجاهل اوحش اسلوب -ع الاقل بالنسبالي-*
> 
> *وانت بتقول*
> ...



يا قساوتك يا بت انتي هههههه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ازاي يعني؟ التجاهل مش اسلوب وحش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
> *التجاهل اوحش اسلوب -ع الاقل بالنسبالي-*
> 
> *وانت بتقول*
> ...




ميرسي علي رائع 

طبعا كل انسان لية شخصيه وعقل وطريقه تفكير مختلف زي ما شوفنا في الحوار

بس النتجية تقريبا واحدة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

طب قولنا رئيك انت صاحب الموضوع


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا قساوتك يا بت انتي هههههه


* قاعدتي يا بت:*
*لو حد سابك يغور في ستين دهية هو واللي يحزنو عليه*

*لان اللي تجيه نفسه يتخلى عليكي مرة ممكن يبعيك كل مرة*
*ده رايي *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا قساوتك يا بت انتي هههههه




كنت هاقول جبروت امراة بعدين رجعتي في كلامي
ههههههههههه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * قاعدتي يا بت:*
> *لو حد سابك يغور في ستين دهية هو واللي يحزنو عليه*
> 
> *لان اللي تجيه نفسه يتخلى عليكي مرة ممكن يبعيك كل مرة*
> *ده رايي *



بالهادي ياعم علينا

مش كل الناس وحشة كدة


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ميرسي علي رائع
> 
> طبعا كل انسان لية شخصيه وعقل وطريقه تفكير مختلف زي ما شوفنا في الحوار
> 
> بس النتجية تقريبا واحدة


*بالطبع في بنات ممكن تكلمه وكل حاجة*
*بس التجاهل بيجرح البنت اوي*
*ولما وصل الامر انو يسيبها يبقى خلاص ملوش رجعة*
*احنا هنلعب ولا ايه؟*

*سؤال رائع ميرسي ليك*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب قولنا رئيك انت صاحب الموضوع



رائي  في نهاية الموضوع


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

> كنت هاقول جبروت امراة بعدين رجعتي في كلامي
> ههههههههههه


*هههههههههههه بل كرامة امراة *




> بالهادي ياعم علينا
> 
> مش كل الناس وحشة كدة


*بالتاكيد... مين اللي قال انو الكل وحش؟*
*بس اللي بيتخلى عن حبيبه ده اوحش الوحشين*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههه بل كرامة امراة *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



طيب اية رائك  سوالي عن البنات لم تسيب ولد وتتخلي عنه 

من بشاعه الاحساس يتجاهلها بكل الكلمه يعني مش يكلمها ولا يرد عليها ولا يتعامل معاها

تفتكري هو الغلطان ولا هي ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> طيب اية رائك سوالي عن البنات لم تسيب ولد وتتخلي عنه
> 
> من بشاعه الاحساس يتجاهلها بكل الكلمه يعني مش يكلمها ولا يرد عليها ولا يتعامل معاها
> 
> تفتكري هو الغلطان ولا هي ؟


*مش فاهمة حاجة*
*ده سؤالك من الاول ولا سؤال ثاني ولا ايه؟*
*انا رديت ع حسب لو كان هو اللي تجاهل واختفى من حياتها من غير ماتغلط في حقه*

*في الحالة ده لوسابته من غير مايغلط في حقها فهي اللي غلطانة طبعا وعادي الشاب يتصرف كده.. لو كنت مكانه كنت هتصرف كده برضو مع فرق اني يستحيل اتصل بيها:spor22: *


----------



## راشي (20 أغسطس 2011)

*و اكيد سوال صعب لانه متعلق بمشاعر الانسان وعلي حسب شخصية وتفكير كل حد.
بس في اعتقادي ان ممكن المشاعر تغلب والحب بيغفر وترد عليه عادي. وغالبا اللي بيتحكم بقلبة في الامور دي هو اللي بيخسر.

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * قاعدتي يا بت:*
> *لو حد سابك يغور في ستين دهية هو واللي يحزنو عليه*
> 
> *لان اللي تجيه نفسه يتخلى عليكي مرة ممكن يبعيك كل مرة*
> *ده رايي *


بس محدش معصوم من الخطا
وكمان الظروف بتلعب دور كبير في تغيير البني ادم او بمعنى بتاثر عليه سلبا وبيظهر شخص تاني
مش دايما اللي بنشوفو من معامله حلوه هي حقيقيه
او معامله وحشه فهي صح
انا عندي مخسرش حد وخصوصا لو غالي عليا بالسهوله
طب اسمعيه الاول يا قاسيه هههه
وبعدين احكمي


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بس محدش معصوم من الخطا
> وكمان الظروف بتلعب دور كبير في تغيير البني ادم او بمعنى بتاثر عليه سلبا وبيظهر شخص تاني
> مش دايما اللي بنشوفو من معامله حلوه هي حقيقيه
> او معامله وحشه فهي صح
> ...


*يا فرحة ماما بيه يا لوسيينتو:t33:*
*لو حصل حاجة كان لازم يكلمني ويوضح الامور مش يتجاهلني ويختفي من حياتي... ولا ايه رايك؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

*ساعات بيكون الصمت اقوي من اي كلام حين ان الكلام مش هنيفع*​


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

*وساعات اكثر يُعتبر الصمت تجاهل وتجريح للطرف الاخر خاصة لو كان شخص بيكره انك مش تعبره كده...*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *يا فرحة ماما بيه يا لوسيينتو:t33:*
> ههههههههه اتهدي يا بت
> *لو حصل حاجة كان لازم يكلمني ويوضح الامور مش يتجاهلني ويختفي من حياتي... ولا ايه رايك؟*


طب مهو اعرفي الاول هو عمل كده لييييييييه
منا بتكلم عن الظروف اللي بتمنع يا انجي

انا بتكلم من تجارب عشتها وخصوصا في المواقف دي


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب مهو اعرفي الاول هو عمل كده لييييييييه
> منا بتكلم عن الظروف اللي بتمنع يا انجي
> 
> انا بتكلم من تجارب عشتها وخصوصا في المواقف دي


* في نضري لازم يكلمني ويوضح الامور معي مش يختفي من حياتي وفوق ده قبل مااختفى اتعامل معي باسلوب وحش اوي زي مابيقول السؤال*
*مش هقدر يا لوسيينتو اني اكلمه في الحالة ده ولا هتكون ليا نفس اسمعه*

*كل واحد ليه رايه في الموضوع وده رايي:t13:*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أغسطس 2011)

> لما وصلنا للاسلوب "الوحش اووووووووي"
> يبقى ينقلع من حياتي
> وبالتاكيد مش هرد ولا اكلمه ولا حاجة
> 
> ...



ردك وحده تقييم يا قمر


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *وساعات اكثر يُعتبر الصمت تجاهل وتجريح للطرف الاخر خاصة لو كان شخص بيكره انك مش تعبره كده...*




تعرفي لو الصمت تجاهل في نظرك هيكون اقوي رد علي الموقف نفسه علشان تعرف الفرق بين شخص محب ويضحي وبين شخص يتجاهل ولا تفرق معه

ساعتها البنت تعرف الفرق بين دا ودا

دا راي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *وساعات اكثر يُعتبر الصمت تجاهل وتجريح للطرف الاخر خاصة لو كان شخص بيكره انك مش تعبره كده...*



مهو عشان التخمينات دي يا انجي لازم نسمع اللي غلط معانا ونعرف السبب
وساعات الغلط بيببتدي مننا وان احنا السبب لاننا دفعناه يغلط  
فنعالجو سوا ونكسب بعض
بقولك حد غالي عليكي مش اي حد وخلاااااص


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

طيب سؤال  للبنات

في بنات الايام دي ممكن تضحي بالشقه والفلوس والدهب  الخطوبة

علشان خاطر الحب مش بالكلام  ساعه الجد ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

> تعرفي لو الصمت تجاهل في نظرك هيكون اقوي رد علي الموقف نفسه علشان تعرف الفرق بين شخص محب ويضحي وبين شخص يتجاهل ولا تفرق معه
> 
> ساعتها البنت تعرف الفرق بين دا ودا
> 
> دا راي


*مش فهمت قصدك للاسف ماهو بيتجاهلها يعني ازاي هتعرف الفرق بين ده وده *
*سوري بس بجد مش فاهمة قصدك*




> مهو عشان التخمينات دي يا انجي لازم نسمع اللي غلط معانا ونعرف السبب
> وساعات الغلط بيببتدي مننا وان احنا السبب لاننا دفعناه يغلط
> فنعالجو سوا ونكسب بعض
> بقولك حد غالي عليكي مش اي حد وخلاااااص


*ازاي نسمع يا بنتي ماهو غلط في حقك وبعدها اختفى من حياتك وبالعامية ساااااااااااابك ثم جاي في الاخر يتصل*
*اول رد فعل عندي هقفل الفون فورااااااااا *
*لانو جرحني بتصرفه ده*

*ولو انا اللي غلطت في حقه يعاتبني ويوضح الامور معي مش يسبني كده زي ماكنت انا هعمل لو حصل العكس*
*الاختلاف في الاراء عادي يا لولو *

*بس ربنا مايحط حد في موقف زي ده*


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> طيب سؤال للبنات
> 
> في بنات الايام دي ممكن تضحي بالشقه والفلوس والدهب الخطوبة
> 
> علشان خاطر الحب مش بالكلام ساعه الجد ؟


*اضحي ونص وثلث وربع*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> طيب سؤال  للبنات
> 
> في بنات الايام دي ممكن تضحي بالشقه والفلوس والدهب  الخطوبة
> 
> علشان خاطر الحب مش بالكلام  ساعه الجد ؟



صدقني لو كان حب حقيقي ومتباااااااااااااااادل تضحي اه
بس المشكله هتثق في اللي قدامها ازاي وتضحيي بكل ده عشانو؟؟
بس مين يضمنلها انو هيقدر ده منها ويعوضها حاجات تانيه اهم من الحاجات دي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مش فهمت قصدك للاسف ماهو بيتجاهلها يعني ازاي هتعرف الفرق بين ده وده *
> *سوري بس بجد مش فاهمة قصدك*
> 
> 
> ...


عارفه في اختلاف وكل شخص هيتصرف ازاي
احنا مش ننفع لعض خاالص يا انجي
وكويس اني عرفتك ع حقيقتك ههههههههه
سلام يا قاسيه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اضحي ونص وثلث وربع*​



متاكدة ولا ساعه الجد عاوزة زي فلانه وفلانه وفلانه والشقه والمرتب والمستوي

اعتقد الحب مش بيكون مركز اول نهائي في الارتباط


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صدقني لو كان حب حقيقي ومتباااااااااااااااادل تضحي اه
> بس المشكله هتثق في اللي قدامها ازاي وتضحيي بكل ده عشانو؟؟
> بس مين يضمنلها انو هيقدر ده منها ويعوضها حاجات تانيه اهم من الحاجات دي



مين يضمن صح

ممكن نكتب علي نفسنا ورق امانه هههههههههههههه

مشكله انه مش موجود غير في الخيال

ساعه الجد الوضع بيتغير كتيرررررررر


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عارفه في اختلاف وكل شخص هيتصرف ازاي
> احنا مش ننفع لعض خاالص يا انجي
> وكويس اني عرفتك ع حقيقتك ههههههههه
> سلام يا قاسيه


*قاسية ايه يا بنتي*
*واحد سابني وعيزاني اكلموا عادي والا اكون قاسية*
*ماقسية احسن *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *قاسية ايه يا بنتي*
> *واحد سابني وعيزاني اكلموا عادي والا اكون قاسية*
> *ماقسية احسن *



مش هو لا هي وكان دا رد فعله 

ركزي


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> متاكدة ولا ساعه الجد عاوزة زي فلانه وفلانه وفلانه والشقه والمرتب والمستوي


*اولا انا بكره اقارن نفسي بفلانة وفلانه*
*ثانيا المحبة الحقيقية والتفاهم اغلى من شقة ومرتب زي فلانة ووووووووو*



> اعتقد الحب مش بيكون مركز اول نهائي في الارتباط


*في ده بتفق معاك لانو لازم الحب+ التفاهم *
*الحب وحده لا يساوي علاقة ناجحة*


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> مش هو لا هي وكان دا رد فعله
> 
> ركزي


*اوريجانوس عذبتني صدقني:a82:*

*مانت قلت*



> لو كنتي بتحبي بشخص او معجبه او في اي نوع من المشاعر لم انتهت المشاعر دي عملك بطريقه وحشة اووووووووووي في الاسلوب وبعدين اختفي من حياتك وفجاه لقيتي بيتصل بيكي


*يعني هو اللي عاملها بطريقة وحشة وسابها ولا ايه؟*
*مش هو ده موضوعك ولا اييييييييه؟:a82:*


----------



## Bent Christ (20 أغسطس 2011)

اكييييييييييييد مش هرد
عشان لو رديت مش يبقى عندى 
ولا فتفوته من الحاجه الحمررا اللى عند كل الناس​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اوريجانوس عذبتني صدقني:a82:*
> 
> *مانت قلت*
> 
> ...



كلامي انه بيقي  يعاملها وحش بعد ما انتهت العلاقه انتهت ازاي منها مش منه


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> كلامي انه بيقي يعاملها وحش بعد ما انتهت العلاقه انتهت ازاي منها مش منه


 *صدقني مش بقيت فاهمة حاجة:kap:*
*ههههههه*
*مانت بتقول اختفى من حياتك يعني اختفى بعد ماانتهت العلاقة من البنت ولا ايه؟ *
*عموما هو رد واحد.. اتعامل معايا بطريقة وحشة واختفى من حياتي= مش هرد عليه ابدااااااااااا :banned:*

*هقوم دلوقتي... تعبتوني ههههههههه*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 أغسطس 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> اكييييييييييييد مش هرد
> عشان لو رديت مش يبقى عندى
> ولا فتفوته من الحاجه الحمررا اللى عند كل الناس​



من الكسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف ؟


----------



## Bent Christ (21 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> من الكسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف ؟


 
لاااااااااا من ال bloooooooooooooooooood


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2011)

*"اغفروا .. يغفر لكم "
ربنا علمنا نغفر وننسى ومنقفلش ابوابنا فى وش حد ...
حتى لو عاملنى بأسلوب وحش ... وجه كلمنى ... اذاً واجب عليا ارد عليه ... ولو محتاج مساعده هساعده .... لانى مختلفه عنه ... ومعدنى اصيل ... ولا اعرف كيف ارد عين بعين ... 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *"اغفروا .. يغفر لكم "*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا علمنا نغفر وننسى ومنقفلش ابوابنا فى وش حد ...*
> *حتى لو عاملنى بأسلوب وحش ... وجه كلمنى ... اذاً واجب عليا ارد عليه ... ولو محتاج مساعده هساعده .... لانى مختلفه عنه ... ومعدنى اصيل ... ولا اعرف كيف ارد عين بعين ... *​


*ماهو في فرق بين انك تغفر وتتعامل مع الشخص زي الاول*
*بمعنى انت غفرتله خلاص وسامحته بس مش ممكن ترجعله او تتعامل معاه زي الاول *
*عشان كده مش بترد عليه ولا تكلمه*

*لان الغفران شيء والتعامل شيء اخررر*


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ماهو في فرق بين انك تغفر وتتعامل مع الشخص زي الاول*
> *بمعنى انت غفرتله خلاص وسامحته بس مش ممكن ترجعله او تتعامل معاه زي الاول *
> *عشان كده مش بترد عليه ولا تكلمه*
> 
> *لان الغفران شيء والتعامل شيء اخررر*


*هقولك رأى السيد المسيح ...*
*افرضى الشخص دة ندم وتاب وعرف قيمتك ... وعايز يرجعلك ...هتقفلى ليه باب قلبك فى وشه ....*
*هل لما بتغلطى وتروحى لمسيحك ... بيقولك لا انتى غلطتى وموضوعك انتهى .. ولا اذا كان ندمتى .. بترجعى لمكانتك الاولى .... وبيديكى الف فرصه*
*دة رأى السيد المسيح *​


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *هقولك رأى السيد المسيح ...*
> *افرضى الشخص دة ندم وتاب وعرف قيمتك ... وعايز يرجعلك ...هتقفلى ليه باب قلبك فى وشه ....*
> *هل لما بتغلطى وتروحى لمسيحك ... بيقولك لا انتى غلطتى وموضوعك انتهى .. ولا اذا كان ندمتى .. بترجعى لمكانتك الاولى .... وبيديكى الف فرصه*
> *دة رأى السيد المسيح *​


*حبيبتي احنا مش كاملين زي المسيح*
*احيانا مش هنقدر*
*اسامحه وكل حاجة بس مفيش فرصة للرجوع.. ومش هيكون التعامل زي الاول.. لان لتخلى عليك مرة يمكن يعملها كللللل مرة.. فعشان كده الثقة خلاص طارت.. ولو راحت الثقة من اي علاقة مليون في المية مش هتنجح*

*وفي الاخر الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية :smil12:*


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حبيبتي احنا مش كاملين زي المسيح*



*فلنحاول اذاً ....... هو عايزنا نكون شبهه ... ومستعد يساعدنا ... ايه المانع .... *


*وعلى الاقل ... لو مقدرتيش ترجعى زى الاول ... متقفليش بابك فى وشه ... ميطلبش مساعدتك وترفضى ... وميتصلش بيكى وتقفلى ... مدى له ايدك وقت ضيقه ... ولكن لو طلب يرجع زى الاول ... ارفضى .... ودة يبقى بدايه مبشره .. لانك تكون شبه سيدك 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *فلنحاول اذاً ....... هو عايزنا نكون شبهه ... ومستعد يساعدنا ... ايه المانع .... *​
> 
> *وعلى الاقل ... لو مقدرتيش ترجعى زى الاول ... متقفليش بابك فى وشه ... ميطلبش مساعدتك وترفضى ... وميتصلش بيكى وتقفلى ... مدى له ايدك وقت ضيقه ... ولكن لو طلب يرجع زى الاول ... ارفضى .... ودة يبقى بدايه مبشره .. لانك تكون شبه سيدك *​


*بتاكد هنحاول نكون زي المسيح.. بس مش ممكن نكون= المسيح*
*لاننا ببساطة بشر ولسنا الهة *

*ومع اشخاص كده بفضل اني ابتعد واقطع اي تعامل لي معاهم لان كده احسن واريح *


----------

